# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يبيح الحنفية المسكر من نبيذ العسل والشعير ونحوه؟؟

## أبو خبيب النجدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته؟
يقول ابن تيمية مناط التحريم هو السكر باتفاق الأئمة
ومع ذلك يقول في السمرقندي في التحفة:
ثمَّ مَا سوى هَذِه الْأَشْرِبَة مِمَّا يتَّخذ من الْحِنْطَة وَالشعِير والذرة وَالسكر والفانيذ وَالْعَسَل والتين فَهِيَ مُبَاحَة وَإِن سكر مِنْهَا وَلَا حد على من سكر مِنْهَا.

أعلم أن متأخري الأحناف قد أطبقوا على تحريم ذلك وإيجاب الحد فيمن سكر منها, ولكن لم أجد للمتقدمين تصريحا بتحريم المسكر من نبيذ الشعير والعسل ونحوها مما هو من غير العنب والزبيب والتمر.
فأبو حنيفة وأبو يوسف يريان إباحة نبيذ العسل والشعير وغيرها مطلقا ولا يرون الحد على من سكر منها.
فهناك فرق بين عدم إيجاب الحد على من سكر منها وبين تأثيمه!
ومع ذلك فالسمرقندي صرح بالإباحة - أي أن من سكر منها لم يأثم بله الحد- ولم أجد في كتب المتقدمين من صرح بتحريم القدر المسكر, وإن كان ظاهر بعض كلامهم إباحة القدر المسكر.
مثال ذلك قوله في بدائع الصنائع:
وأما المزر والجعة والبتع وما يتخذ من السكر والتين ونحو ذلك فيحل شربه عند أبي حنيفة - رضي الله عنه - قليلا كان أو كثيرا، مطبوخا كان أو نيئا.
فظاهر الكلام إباحة الكثير ولو أسكر ويؤيده كلام صاحب التحفة ولكنه ليس صريحا في ذاته.
ومعنى هذا أن حكاية شيخ الإسلام وغيره الاتفاق محل نظر.
والذي زاد الغرابة أن كتب غير الحنفية ممن يعنون بالخلاف مع المذاهب لم يذكروا هذا - ممن اطلعت على كتبهم-بل يصرحون بأن الحنفية يرون أن السكر محرم مطلقاً, مما جعلني أتهم فهمي مع صراحة هذا ووضوحه في كلام السمرقندي وهو من هو.
فهل مذهب متقدمي الأحناف -وخصوصا أبو حنيفة وأبو يوسف- إباحة المسكر من الأشربة المتخذة من غير العنب والزبيب والتمر, فلو كان ؟ فكيف يخفى مثل هذا وهو مظنة الشهرة على أئمة كبار كابن تيمية!
وإن لم يكن فما تفسير كلام صاحب التحفة؟
فهل من حل لهذا الإشكال؟

----------


## عبد الله محمد علي

الأشربة المسكرة عند الحنفية على ثلاث مراتب:
1) ما يحرم قليله وكثيره ويحد من شرب منه قطرة سواء سكر أو لم يسكر:
وهو النيء من عصير العنب وهو ما يسمى لغة الخمر
2) ما يحرم قليله وكثيره ولكن لا يحد شاربه إلا إن سكر:
وهو النيء من عصير الرطب أو الزبيب والمطبوخ من عصير العنب إن ذهب بالطبخ أقل من ثلثيه.
3) ما يحرم كثيره المسكر دون قليله الذي لا يسكر ولا يحد من سكر منه: وهو المطبوخ من عصير الرطب أو الزبيب وكذلك المطبوخ من عصير العنب إذا ذهب ثلثاه بالطبخ , وسائر الأنبذة المتخذة من العسل والحبوب.
فهذا القسم الثالث الذي تسأل عنه وتحريم كثيره المسكر لا خلاف فيه بين الحنفية وإنما الخلاف في وجوب الحد ووقوع الطلاق

ولعل عبارة السمرقندي فيمن لم يقصد السكر ولم يغلب على ظنه السكر وإنما قصد الشرب المباح ثم سكر بلا قصد 
قال في الدر المختار (وَهَذَا (إذَا شَرِبَ) مِنْهُ (بِلَا لَهْوٍ وَطَرَبٍ) فَلَوْ شَرِبَ لِلَّهْوِ فَقَلِيلُهُ وَكَثِيرُهُ حَرَامٍ (وَمَا لَمْ يُسْكِرْ) فَلَوْ شَرِبَ مَا يَغْلِبُ عَلَى ظَنِّهِ أَنَّهُ مُسْكِرٌ فَيَحْرُمُ، لِأَنَّ السُّكْرَ حَرَامٌ فِي كُلِّ شَرَابٍ.)

----------


## أبو خبيب النجدي

أخي الحبيب عبدالله : قولك بلا خلاف ! فأنا لا أعتقد أنك من أئمة الحنفية حتى يعتمد قولك دون تسليم  :Smile: هناك نقل للإجماع فضلا عن عدم الخلاف عند الحنفية والسؤال هو في تحرير مثل هذا , والسمرقندي من الأئمة المعتمدين ومتقدم ويستحيل أن يمر قوله دون بيان أو توضيح واستدراك ممن بعده , فتأويله بما تفضلت يحتاج إلى أقوال أئمة هذا الشأن من الحنفية وليس مجرد رأي منك.  :Smile: ثم تفضل نصا آخر :
في البناية شرح الهداية يقول :
وأما ما سوى هذه الأشربة ما يتخذ من الحنطة والشعير والذرة والسكر والفانية والتين فهي مباحة، وإن سكر منها ولا حد على الصحيح من الرواية.كذا قال " صاحب التحفة "، قال: لأن هذا من جملة الأطعمة، ولا عبرة بالسكر، فإن في بعض البلاد قد يسكر المؤمن الخبر ونحوه البنج يسكر ولبن الرمكة يسكر، وروى الحسن عن أبي حنيفة - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ -: أن المسكر منه حرام كما في المثلث، ولكن إذا سكر منه لا حد عليه بخلاف المثلث. كذا في " التحفة ".قلت: لا ينبغي أن يفتى في هذا الزمان إلا بحرمة في الكل...

ولو كان تأويلك صحيحا لذكره هذا الإمام العيني وهو من هو ,  وقول العيني : لا ينبغي أن يفتى في هذا الزمان إلا بحرمة في الكل , دليل على أنه فهم الإباحة من كلامه ولذا تعقبه بفساد الزمان.
 على أن تأويلك بعيد جدا وقيد لا شيء يشير إلى وجوده من كلام السمرقندي ولو بتكلف بعيد ! وذكر الاحتمالات على أقوال الأئمة واسع لو كان بهذه الطريقة التي تفضلت بها.
المراد أيها الإخوة تحرير المسألة من كتب الأئمة ولا نريد اجتهاداتكم  :Smile: 
ونسبة الأقوال إلى الأئمة تحتاج إلى نصوص من أقوالهم وليس محض اجتهادات مجردة! 
والمعذرة أخي الحبيب عبدالله وإنما أمازحك وشكرا على جهدك .
ويبقى السؤال معلقا !

----------


## أبو خبيب النجدي

أيضاً يؤكد هذا ما جاء في مجمع الأنهر :
في الهداية ونبيذ العسل والتين ونبيذ الحنطة والذرة والشعير حلال وإن لم يطبخ وهذا عند الشيخين إذا كان من غير لهو وطرب لقوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام - «الخمر من هاتين الشجرتين» وأشار إلى الكرمة والنخلة خص التحريم بهما والمراد بيان الحكم انتهى لكن ينافي قوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام - «حرمت الخمر لعينها والسكر من كل شراب»ا

نظر قوله : لكن ينافي قوله.. والسكر من كل شراب , فهو رد على صاحب الهداية بالنص, مما يدل على أنه فهم من كلام صاحب الهداية بأنه حلال مطلقا.. فهم منه: ولو أسكر, فأجاب بالنص النبوي !
مع أن نص صاحب الهداية ليس في صراحة صاحب التحفة.
ثم قال في مجمع الأنهر :إلا أن يحمل هذا على سكر من كل شراب يتخذ من هاتين الشجرتين غير الخمر كما في التسهيل.
وهذا إجابة منه على الحديث بما يوافق كلام صاحب الهداية من إباحة السكر من العسل والشعير ونحوها.
ثم أجاب عن هذا الجواب بحديث ما أسكر كثيره ..
والمقصود واضح , وكلام صاحب الهداية على مذهب أبي حنيفة وأبي يوسف في إباحة شرب ما كان من غير الشجرتين ولم أجد من ينص على أنهما قالا بحرمة القدر المسكر من غير الشجرتين, إلا أن ابن تيمية وهو من هو في نسبة الأقوال قال هذا : وذهب طائفة من العلماء من أهل الكوفة : كالنخعي والشعبي وأبو حنيفة وشريك وغيرهم إلى أن ما أسكر من غير الشجرتين النخل والعنب كنبيذ الحنطة والشعير والذرة والعسل ولبن الخيل وغير ذلك ، فإنما يحرم منه القدر الذي يسكر ، وأما القليل الذي لا يسكر فلا يحرم.

ويشكل عليه كلام فقهاء الحنفية كصاحب التحفة والهداية , وفي المبسوط وبدائع الصنائع لم أجد شيئا عن تحريم القدر المسكر من غير هاتين الشجرتين إلا عن محمد بن الحسن ومذهبه معروف لكن الإشكال في مذهب أبي حنيفة وصاحبه الثاني , وكلام صاحب التحفة والهداية يدل على أن مذهبهما هو هذا! وهذا غريب ومشكل لأن الإجماع قد نقله غير واحد من وأصحاب الخلاف العالي لا يذكرون هذا القول فما السبب؟
فهل من ذكي يحل هذا الإشكال؟

----------


## عبد الله محمد علي

بالعكس يا أخي فأنا أسعد بهذا النقاش وأستفيد به فخذ راحتك معي على الآخر
أما ما ذكرته لك من تأويل عبارة السمرقندي فليس اجتهادا مني بل استفدته من أقوال أئمة الحنفية
قال في الدر المختار (إذَا قَصَدَ بِهِ اسْتِمْرَاءَ الطَّعَامِ وَالتَّدَاوِي وَالتَّقَوِّي عَلَى طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى، وَلَوْ لِلَّهْوِ لَا يَحِلُّ إجْمَاعًا)
وقال أيضا نقلا عن الملتقى (وَالْخِلَافُ إنَّمَا هُوَ عِنْدَ قَصْدِ التَّقَوِّي. أَمَّا عِنْدَ قَصْدِ التَّلَهِّي فَحَرَامٌ إجْمَاعًا) فإذا كان قصد التلهي حراما إجماعا فما بالك بمن قصد السكر
وعلق عليه في رد المحتار قائلا ((قَوْلُهُ وَالْخِلَافُ) أَيْ فِي إبَاحَةِ الشُّرْبِ مِنْ الْأَشْرِبَةِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ. قَالَ فِي الْمِعْرَاجِ: وَسُئِلَ أَبُو حَفْصٍ الْكَبِيرُ عَنْهُ فَقَالَ. لَا يَحِلُّ، فَقِيلَ لَهُ: خَالَفْت أَبَا حَنِيفَةَ وَأَبَا يُوسُفَ، فَقَالَ: إنَّهُمَا يُحِلَّانِهِ لِلِاسْتِمْرَاء  ِ وَالنَّاسُ فِي زَمَانِنَا يَشْرَبُونَ لِلْفُجُورِ وَالتَّلَهِّي. وَعَنْ أَبِي يُوسُفَ لَوْ أَرَادَ السُّكْرَ فَقَلِيلُهُ وَكَثِيرُهُ حَرَامٌ، وَقُعُودُهُ لِذَلِكَ حَرَامٌ، وَمَشْيُهُ إلَيْهِ حَرَامٌ اهـ.)
وقال أيضا في الدر المختار (زَادَ فِي الْقُهُسْتَانِي  ِّ: أَنَّ لَبَنَ الْإِبِلِ إذَا اشْتَدَّ لَمْ يَحِلَّ عِنْدَ مُحَمَّدٍ خِلَافًا لَهُمَا، وَالسُّكْرُ مِنْهُ حَرَامٌ بِلَا خِلَافٍ، وَالْحَدُّ وَالطَّلَاقُ عَلَى الْخِلَافِ) ولا تقل أن هذا قالوه في لبن الإبل إذ العلة هي السكر

وكذلك عبارة الدر التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة (وَهَذَا (إذَا شَرِبَ) مِنْهُ (بِلَا لَهْوٍ وَطَرَبٍ) فَلَوْ شَرِبَ لِلَّهْوِ فَقَلِيلُهُ وَكَثِيرُهُ حَرَامٍ (وَمَا لَمْ يُسْكِرْ) فَلَوْ شَرِبَ مَا يَغْلِبُ عَلَى ظَنِّهِ أَنَّهُ مُسْكِرٌ فَيَحْرُمُ، لِأَنَّ السُّكْرَ حَرَامٌ فِي كُلِّ شَرَابٍ.) فلم يذكر فيه خلافا 
ولك الشكر والتحية

----------


## عبد الله محمد علي

وقال العيني في البناية بعد كلامه على أنبذة العسل والحبوب (هذا إذا لم يسكر من هذه الأشربة. أما السكر منه فحرام بالإجماع.) فيجب أن يرد المتشابه من كلام هؤلاء الأئمة إلى محكمه وهم مصرحون بتحريم قصد السكر وليس فيما نقلتَه عنهم تصريح بجواز أن يشرب الإنسان شيئا يعلم أنه سيسكر به ويقصد السكر به بلا عذر , بل هم يتكلمون على إباحة أصل الشراب , لكن لو شرب أحد المباح ثم حصل له السكر بلا قصد فإنه لا يلام بذلك وهذا غاية ما يقتضيه كلامهم

----------


## أبو خبيب النجدي

أخي الحبيب: انظر إلى القيد الذي وضعته أنت في كلام صاحب التحفة هل يستقيم في كلام الفقهاء ؟
أنت قلت إن صاحب التحفة أباح السكر لمن لم يقصده ؟؟
((ولعل عبارة السمرقندي فيمن لم يقصد السكر ولم يغلب على ظنه السكر وإنما قصد الشرب المباح ثم سكر بلا قصد ))
وهل يؤاخذ الإنسان على ما لم يقصده ؟؟ 
هذه مسألة متفق عليها بين الفقهاء..
هل يستقيم أن نقول مثلاً : يباح شرب الخمر.ثم يكون مقصودنا لمن لم يقصد شربه !!
باتفاق العلماء أن من شرب الخمر وهو لا يقصد شربه أنه غير آثم
وصاحب التحفة يقول: هذه الأشربة مباحة ولو سكر منها !
ونقول المراد: إذا لم يقصد السكر..
فاتفاقا أن من لم يقصد لا يأثم وهو حينما يقول ولو سكر .. استخدام (لو) دليل على خلاف وتفريع فقهي, ولا يمكن أن يقرر مسألة اتفاقية بهذه الصيغة.
ثم انظر إلى رد صاحب مجمع الأنهر :
في الهداية ((ونبيذ العسل والتين ونبيذ الحنطة والذرة والشعير حلال وإن لم يطبخ وهذا عند الشيخين إذا كان من غير لهو وطرب لقوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام - «الخمر من هاتين الشجرتين» وأشار إلى الكرمة والنخلة خص التحريم بهما والمراد بيان الحكم)) انتهى لكن ينافي قوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام - «حرمت الخمر لعينها والسكر من كل شراب»

والسكر عند الحنفية المقصود به في هذا الأثر هو القدح الأخير الذي يحصل به السكر وعلى ذلك أولوا الحديث ..
فهو حينما أورد الحديث كإجابة على كلام صاحب الهداية- الذي يقرر هذه المسألة كقول في المذهب لكنه يرجح التحريم أصلا كقول محمد بن الحسن- قال : ينافي .. يعني أن هذا الأثر نص في المسألة وهذا القول ينافيه..
مما يدل على أنه فهم مثل فهمي ولم يفهم قيدك الذي هو متفق عليه ولا يمكن أن يقال هو ينافي الحديث !!!

فالقول الذي ذكره صاحب الهداية : يقول إن السكر يباح من نبيذ غير الشجرتين .. يعني حتى القدح الأخير الذي يكون منه السكر ..
فرد عليه صاحب المجمع وقال هذا القول ينافي الأثر : والسكر من كل شراب محرم ..
والمنافاة تعني أنه نص في المسألة !
وقول صاحب البناية الإجماع فقد اطلعت عليه من قبل وأعرفه وأعرف غيره , ولكن لا يعني شيئا.. فقد يستدل بالإجماع على قول من الأقوال وهذا كثير في كتب الفقهاء .
لكن المراد : هل هذا القول موجود عند الحنفية أم لا ؟
وما ذكرته كله من كتب متأخرة جدا فهذه النصوص التي نقلتها لا تدل على نفي وجود هذا القول في المذهب.
وكما قلت: هذا القيد المذكور قيد اتفاقي ويمكن أن يحمل على أي قول من الأقوال وهذا لا يستفيم بمجرد فهم بل لا بد من نص أن مراد الإمام كذا أو أن هناك خطأ في النسخة أو شيء من هذا القبيل.
وقصد التلهي والتشبه ينص فقهاء الحنفية على أنه يحرم ولو كان على شرب ماء.. فهم يذكرونه كتنبيه لما شاع في زمانهم من الفساق.
فهو قيد لفائدة.. لكن قيدك بلا فائدة .. لأن من لم يقصد السكر كمن لم يقصد شرب الخمر كلاهما لا يأثم اتفاقا, وهذا يقع دائما وليس لتخصيصه فائدة.
وفقك الله.

----------


## أبو خبيب النجدي

عجيب ألا يوجد أحد لا أقول يحل الإشكال بل على الأقل يستشكل ما استشكلته ؟؟!

----------

